# Ranger Songs



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jul 26, 2009)

Its been a while since I've done some good ol' classic Ranger Songs. Anyone remember all the good ones or have any to add?
Maybe all the different versions for "Glorious, Victorious, 1 keg of beer for the for of us..etc."  or  "the S&M man"   or   "Ralph the Airborne Ranger".... There's plenty more i'm missing i'm sure.
If anyone has some good ones go ahead and post them..


----------



## lancero (Jul 27, 2009)

Man, I forgot all about those songs.  

I can remember a couple of lines from "S&M Man," but I probably shouldn't post them on an open forum.  

"Glorious, Victorious" and "Ralph the Airborne Ranger" were awesome, but I can't remember anything but the chorus.    

"Chink" was good to, but that was more of cadence than a song.  I am really not going to post those lyrics.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 28, 2009)

"You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his PL
(By his PL)
Cause he has no CIB and he squats when he pees
You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his PL"

I actually had a PL that showed up with no CIB, no EIB and I think he was a 5 jump chump.  It was like having a F'n private around, he was totally lost.  He hated being out in formation with us because we would make him push.  To add insult we would make the privates call out.



"I used to work in Chicago at an old department store.
I used to work in Chicago, I don't work there anymore. 
Boon went to the store for some make-up. (Some make-up from the store?) 
Some make-up he wanted, a facial he got!"


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 28, 2009)

I always liked "You can tell and Airborne Ranger by his RI"
"Cause he's a tab without a scroll, and he'll fuck with your patrol"
"You can tell and Airborne Ranger by his RI"


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to work in Chicago at an old department store,
I used to work in chicago I dont work there anymore.
Dirty harry's mom went to the store for a hammer,
" a hammer? from the store?"
A hammer she wanted, nailed she got!!!!!

OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to work in Chicago at an old department store,
I used to work in chicago I dont work there anymore.
JTP went to the ammo point for a Goose Round... 
A Goose Round he wanted.. A meat rocket he got!!


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his room
(by his room)
Cause it smells like a shitter, and you can always find a spitter..

Who could a bike? And take off the seat?
Put your sister on it.. and push her down the street?
(The S&M man, the S&M man....)


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 4, 2009)

You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his girlfriend
(By his girlfriend)
You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his girlfriend
(By his girlfriend)
Cause she rides like a stallion and she's F*cked the whole battalion,
You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his girlfriend
(By his girlfriend)


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to work in Chicago at an old department store,
I used to work in chicago I dont work there anymore.
Anger went to the store for some jewlery...
"some jewlery from the store?
Some jewlery he wanted a PEARL NECKLACE HE GOT!
BAAAHAHAAAHAHAH!!!!!!

Ben says heyo by the way haha


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 4, 2009)

HHC181M118SB said:


> I used to work in Chicago at an old department store,
> I used to work in chicago I dont work there anymore.
> Anger went to the store for some jewlery...
> "some jewlery from the store?
> ...



PUSHUPS!!! GO!!! Oh wait your in a brace, finger flutter kicks GO! lol :)


----------



## Spartans_Own (Aug 5, 2009)

You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his Team leader
(by his Team leader)
You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his Team leader
(by his Team leader)
because he's always bumming dip and your the peice of shit
You can tell an Airborne Ranger by his Team leader.

O and my pl right now has less jumps then me and no CIB...he once asked me what to do on a training mission...not good haha


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 5, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> O and my pl right now has less jumps then me and no CIB...he once asked me what to do on a training mission...not good haha



That is SOP I think lol.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 6, 2009)

Put his PC in water bottle and freeze it


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 6, 2009)

I still think that the displayed PC in a 2'x1'x3' block of ice, on garnish, in the chow line in germany... of my PL's PC by far trumps any water bottle etc.

It's nice to have friends in the DFAC to 'hook a bruddah up'


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 19, 2009)

agreed


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 8, 2017)

JESUS WAS RELEASED FOR STANDARDS.... 

AND YOU CAN BE TOO OH LORD


----------



## medicchick (Sep 8, 2017)

Moses was a land nav no-go.


----------

